# Language partner



## Dmitry_r (Mar 30, 2014)

G'day. I'm looking for a language exchange partner in Australia or other english-speaking country, and I can help with Russian as it is my native language. 

Thank you.


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mention your Skype

My id : avinash23486


----------

